# Seiko 150 (15 Bar) Sports Chrono. 15+ Yr Old



## philhad (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi,

Wondering if anyone can help me id this watch and estimate its value as I cant fine one like it on the web? It a Seiko sports chrono 150 15bar. Sliver bracelet, silver bezel, slate grey.black face. No marks on crystal, feather scratches on bezel, all numbers on the bezel still clearly painted. Movement 478608, case number 7T42-6A00. Serviced in 2006 @ Â£95 with a new battery about 6 months ago.

Any info would be appreciated.

Kind Regards

Phil.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

philhad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me id this watch and estimate its value as I cant fine one like it on the web? It a Seiko sports chrono 150 15bar. Sliver bracelet, silver bezel, slate grey.black face. No marks on crystal, feather scratches on bezel, all numbers on the bezel still clearly painted. Movement 478608 (actually the serial number), case number *7T42-6A00*.
> 
> Serviced in 2006 @ Â£95 with a new battery about 6 months ago.


We don't do free valuations on here (especially for 'newbies')







- suggest you go look on eBay for a comparison.









Having said that, with 7T42's not being collectable, it's probably only worth as much (or less) as your last service. 

From your description, it is a *7T42-6A00*, which originally went under the Seiko sales code *SDX007J1* (or possibly P1).










Your serial number *47*8608 gives a date of manufacture of July 1994.


----------



## philhad (Jan 4, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> philhad said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

philhad said:


> I can't find one like it on the web ....


Didn't try very hard, Phil. 

See: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-seiko-7t42-6a00-sdx007-368712.html

and: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/seeking-information-about-7t42-6a00-81661.html

.... and a 'New Old Stock' two-tone gold :yucky: version for sale here: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-mint-seiko-quartz-sports-150-alarm-chrono-timer-7t42-6a00-discontinued-356850.html


----------



## philhad (Jan 4, 2011)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> philhad said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find one like it on the web ....
> ...


Whoops, being a noob I just searched the web for Seiko 150 sports chrono. I found the blue bezel/white 150 but not one like mine. I'm also very sorry for asking for a valuation ... didnt realise it wasnt PC ;-) As for all that info with regards to product codes .... ha, you guys need to get yourself girlfriends ;-)

Thanks for the info everyone. I didnt think it was worth much more the Â£30, but if I get back a little or more than the service cost that'll do me towards a protek or maybe I'll do a part ex. ;-)

Phil.


----------



## nicolaslemire (Mar 9, 2012)

Would you consider shipping it to Canada?


----------

